# Poop problem



## bigblackdog (Jun 14, 2013)

How much are you feeding your dog per day? Often mushy poops by the end of the day are caused by overfeeding. Try cutting back by 1/4 cup per meal and see what happens. If that does not help have his poop checked for giardia or coccidia...this can also be a reason for off and on soft poop.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

He's beautiful. My first Golden had this issue for the first two years. He had coccidia when I picked him up as a pup. He ended up doing better on Royal Canin Gastrointestinal dog food and I used Propectalin chewable tablets when he developed looser stool until it firmed up. You can get that on Chewy. 

Your dog is beautiful!


----------



## Aeacus (Sep 1, 2021)

We got 11w pup and his poop, for the last few days, was also very soft. So, we reduced the food amount he eats per one meal and as of today, poop is nice and hard again. We'll see what tomorrow brings.


----------



## Cjm (Oct 26, 2018)

We started both our puppies on Fromm and at some point had bad stools so we needed to switch. We tried many brands for our male and it took awhile to find the right brand for his system. I would try different brands and see if it helps. Transition slowly and try each brand for a month or so to see how it goes


----------



## Chrissy (Oct 23, 2020)

Cjm said:


> We started both our puppies on Fromm and at some point had bad stools so we needed to switch. We tried many brands for our male and it took awhile to find the right brand for his system. I would try different brands and see if it helps. Transition slowly and try each brand for a month or so to see how it goes


Can you tell me what brands did you try and what worked?


----------



## Cjm (Oct 26, 2018)

Chrissy said:


> Can you tell me what brands did you try and what worked?


Oh, there were so, so many! Orijen and Canidae ( which our previous goldens liked) are the only ones I remember for some reason. We ended up using Eukenuba Large Breed. But that may (or may not) work for you. And actually, I could not buy that food in my town this weekend, so we are starting a transition to Purina Pro Plan. Lots of people on here feed that, but it remains to be seen if it will work with my dogs. I'll know in a few weeks! Good luck!


----------

